# ISIS Innenlager einbau



## Chill (19. April 2004)

Ich bau mir gerade ein neues ISIS Innenlager rein,
beide seiten sind jetzt fest, meine Frage ist:

ist es normal wenn ich nun die achse nur sehr schwer mit der Hand
drehen kann, fährt sich das noch ein ?

Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort da ich gerade dabei bin.
Danke


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. April 2004)

Was ist schwer? Es ist normal das man sie nicht andrehen kann!

P.S. wenn die kurbel drauf ist wird ja der Hebel länger dann merkt man das nicht. Ist aber immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chill (19. April 2004)

Also es lässt sich etwas schwerer drehen als vor dem einbau,
aber wenn ich die Kurbel drauf mache gehts.

Danke für die Antwort, wollte nur wissen ob ich was kaputt gemacht habe.


----------



## King Loui (19. April 2004)

das ist bei jedem innenlager so, da die lager extrem unter druck stehen (ca 50nm auf beiden seiten).


----------



## Chill (19. April 2004)

Das Innenlager ist drin und ich hab gerade eine Probefahrt gemacht   
Das Lager ist nur am knarren und ächzen, was ist das blos??  

HILFE


----------



## King Loui (19. April 2004)

hast du bevor du die kurbel montiert hast, die aufnahme am innenlager richtig mit fett eingeschmiert? wenn nicht, dann liegts daran, sonst hast du entweder zu wenig fett auf den lagerschalen oder es stimmt was mit dem innenlager nicht.


----------



## Chill (19. April 2004)

Ähh meinst du die wo man die Kurbeln drauf macht, diese Vielzahnaufname??   


 <<<<<<<Das gilt wohl für mich<<


----------



## robs (19. April 2004)

Nein, er meint das Gewinde das in den Rahmen geschraubt wird.


----------



## King Loui (19. April 2004)

jo die isis aufnahme meine ich. das mit den lagerschalen würde ich erst später in betracht ziehen, weil es mehr arbeit macht   .


----------



## Chill (19. April 2004)

na das hab ich gefettet, nicht doll aber es ist.
Nur die Kurbelaufnahme nicht.

@King:  das dumme daran ist, das ich diesen Kurbelabzieher nicht habe,
           den Innenlagerabzieher schon


----------



## King Loui (19. April 2004)

Hast du einen alten 4 kant abzieher? wenn ja dann kannst die schraube rausdrehen von dem innenlager ein 2 oder 5 cent stück hineinlegen (jenachdem was passt) und dann mit dem 4 kant abzieher herunterziehen. sollte man aber nur im notfall machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. April 2004)

in den meissten fällen verbiegt sicht das cent stück...


----------



## konrad (19. April 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> in den meissten fällen verbiegt sicht das cent stück...



jo,stimmt,aber mit zwei 1 cent stücken gehts


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. April 2004)

Ihr braucht doch nur die Kappe in der Kurbel eingeschraubt lassen und dann die Kurbelschraube raus drehen. Schon ist die Kurbel ab.

P.S. geht nur bei Shimano


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. April 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr braucht doch nur die Kappe in der Kurbel eingeschraubt lassen und dann die Kurbelschraube raus drehen. Schon ist die Kurbel ab.
> 
> P.S. geht nur bei Shimano



Achso das geht dann also wenn man die allseits bekannten ISIS Innenlager von Shimano fährt? Das ist ja toll dass Shimano jetzt endlich mal auf nen herstellerübergreifenden Standard setzt. Und ich dachte immer Shimano hätte nur Octalink... ts ts wie konnte mir das nur entgehen...!  

Man kann auch nen "Feinmechaniker Schraubendreher" ( die mit dem flachen sechskant Kopf) in die Achse stecken und dann den Kurbelabzieher ansetzen.


----------



## BigJimmele (20. April 2004)

Chill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bau mir gerade ein neues ISIS Innenlager rein,
> beide seiten sind jetzt fest, meine Frage ist:
> 
> ist es normal wenn ich nun die achse nur sehr schwer mit der Hand
> ...



Ich glaube das spielt keine Rolle ob ISIS, Octalink oder 4-kant. Bei montiertem Innenlager sollte sich die Achse immer mit der Hand drehen lassen !

Das reichlich "fetten" des Innenlagers macht man aus folgenden Gründen:

- mal will es ja auch mal wieder demontieren und dabei sollte das Gewinde im Rahmen nicht beschädigt werden

-leisem Knacken bei bestimmter Kurbelstellung wird der Garaus gemacht

-Schutz des Innenlagers vor Schmutz/Wasser was über das Sattelrohr eindringt

Letzteres ist bei Trial wohl eher unwahrscheinlicher als sonst bei MTBs.

Fazit: Check mal die Gehäusebreite (Rahmen + Innenlager) ob das überhaupt miteinander funzt. Ich hatte auch mal ein FAG-Lager an meinem 26" montiert, und da lies sich die Achse auch nicht mehr von Hand drehen. Das Lager war zu lang.

Noch ein Tip: Die Verzahnung der Kurbelaufnahme würde ich leicht fetten. Und dann de Kurbel nicht allzu fest draufschrauben. Lieber regelmäsig kontrollieren.

Viel Glück...


----------



## Chill (20. April 2004)

OK hab heute die Kurbeln nochmal abgenommen und fett drangemacht.

Alles ruig  
Läuft leicht  
Und sieht Fett aus  

Danke für die ganzen Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duble (26. April 2004)

hab auch gerade am wochenende mein ISIS innenlager eingebaut. wie in der beschreibung bei 68mm lagerbreite den distanzring mitangesteckt.

40nm auf beiden seiten.

und nix war's. achse hat sich kaum mehr gedreht! klar, mit kurbeln schon noch, aber das kanns ja nicht gewesen sein! passt mein rahmen nicht zum lager? laut beschreibung aber kein problem.
oder hab ich vielleicht zu fest angezogen und das lager geschrottet?

auf alle fälle muss ich das ding mal umtauschen.


----------



## duble (17. Mai 2004)

war noch mal bei einem richtigen haendler und nicht im supermarkt, wo ich die kurbel gekauft habe:
die linke inneschale laesst sich in meinem fall zu weit hineinschrauben. mein lager wird dadurch zu fest gequetscht -> nichts geht mehr.
der trick: linke schale nicht ganz draufschrauben (also nicht wie in meiner anleitung) sondern ca 4 mm herausschauen lassen und dann mit konterring fixieren.


----------

